# Why are the Miami Heats blackout in Jacksonville on the Sun Sports Network.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I know it's suppose to something to do with league rule but is it blackout in all of Florida?


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm blacked out here in the Orlando area also. I don't watch basketball , but I did wonder why. Maybe something to do with the Magic's territorial air rights? I get the Florida Panthers here, and the Tampa Bay Lightning. Orlando's lack of an NHL team (or any other sport I like) maybe why I get both NHL clubs.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the signing of the big three. I think they were showing them last year but don't remember.


----------

